# Good off-road hacking in Warwickshire?



## Gerry-Boy (3 September 2017)

Hi

Can anyone recommend some good off-road hacking? We're near Leamington Spa, happy to travel up to 45 mins.

Thank you.


----------



## gunnergundog (3 September 2017)

UK chasers type course at Swinford http://www.parkfarmchasers.org.uk/
Become a member of Solihull Riding Club and gain access to ride around their grounds http://solihullridingclub.co.uk/
Chestnuts Farm Coventry https://www.facebook.com/chestnutscountryride/


----------



## tim_ (4 September 2017)

Arrow Valley close enough? It's by Redditch.


----------



## Gerry-Boy (4 September 2017)

Brilliant, thank you very much, to both of you. Will probably give Chestnut Farm a try soon, this looks great. Arrow Valley looks very promising too!


----------



## tim_ (4 September 2017)

If you can travel a bit further there may be some bridle paths at Woodgate Valley, southwest Birmingham. https://www.birmingham.gov.uk/info/20089/parks/403/hole_farm_trekking_centre Hole Farm is a good point of contact for further information.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 September 2017)

The local council is very keen to improve the riding in Arrow Valley and the BHS and local riders are getting involved.


----------



## ponyparty (12 September 2017)

Off the back of this... Need a hacking buddy? Would happily box up and join you at one of these places, I'm not far away at all (Shrewley). 

Hacking by us is pretty crap, and for one reason or another I'm not able to make it to any of the fun rides close by. I'd love to do Arrow Valley or Chestnuts Farm, but nobody else on my yard is keen on hacking out, and my boy won't go out alone (well, he will, but with difficulty - and we go straight onto a 50mph road so don't like to risk him behaving like a numpty). He's absolutely golden in company and I know he'd love it.

Let me know if you might be interested!


----------



## JulesRules (12 September 2017)

There is nice free hacking on a permissive bridleway at Maxstoke but I'd suss out box parking first. There is a layby just down the lane.

There are a few bridleways around Kenilworth which I haven't tried or Brandon woods which I did years ago. 

Chestnuts is nice but quite short. 

There was a similar thread a year or so ago which might have different places on if you search. 

Will post again if I think of any more.

PS I'm happy to.box and meet up.with people for off road hacks as my horse is a twit on her own.


----------



## ponyparty (13 September 2017)

Have pm'd you JulesRules. 

Feel a bit weird asking strangers off t'internet to meet up for a hack but I'm getting so frustrated just going round in circles in the school, and I don't dare take my boy out on his own, especially not on the roads near us. 

So if anyone else would be up for a meet-up, for some off-road hacking, give me a shout  would be cool if we could get a little group of us maybe, and make it a semi-regular thing?!


----------

